# well i'll be darned



## bushidomartialarts (Jan 11, 2007)

question brought up in class last night:

deflecting hammer has us step back with the left foot and block away from our center in response to a front kick.

thrusting salute has us step back with the right foot and block across our center in response to a front kick.

the student found these contradictory.

i found myself embarassed that, after 13 years, i had never noticed that little wrinkle.

thoughts?


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 11, 2007)

Happens all the time for me .... 

Part of my black belt test was to compile a number of 'Category Completions'. This phrase has puzzled many people because it *seems* to mean different things at different times. 

I dug around a bit and found that it does mean different things at different times. Some of the matchups that qualify are :


Inside v Outside
Advance v Retreat
Front v Back
Horizontal v Vertical
There are, of course, other match ups. 

As an example --- we execute a right downward outward block and right inward elbow strike from the *outside* of the attacker in Deflecting Hammer and we executed a right downward outward block and right inward elbow strike from the *inside* of an attacker in Thrusting Prongs.

So, we keep looking for new things, keep seeing new things, and keep feeling new things.


----------



## JamesB (Jan 11, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> question brought up in class last night:
> 
> deflecting hammer has us step back with the left foot and block away from our center in response to a front kick.
> 
> ...


 
I think I must be doing these techniques differently because I'm not seeing the difference - DH has a right downward block which comes across the centerline and blocks to the side. TH does the mirror image but with the left arm.


----------



## MJS (Jan 11, 2007)

JamesB said:


> I think I must be doing these techniques differently because I'm not seeing the difference - DH has a right downward block which comes across the centerline and blocks to the side. TH does the mirror image but with the left arm.


 
I'm with you on this as well James.  The only thing I can think of is Intellectual Departure.

Mike


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 11, 2007)

I believe the right foot moves up the circle, instead of back, in a sense parrying the kick away from your centerline.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jan 11, 2007)

Hand Sword said:


> I believe the right foot moves up the circle, instead of back, in a sense parrying the kick away from your centerline.


 

Which one?


----------



## Hand Sword (Jan 11, 2007)

Which right foot? You should only have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. For Thrusting salute. From the left neutral bow stance, move up the circle with the right foot, exposing all of the targets on their centerline for the kick.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 12, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> question brought up in class last night:
> 
> deflecting hammer has us step back with the left foot and block away from our center in response to a front kick.
> 
> ...


 
It does? news to me unless you're referring to the MINOR block done solely as a double factor.


----------



## Ray (Jan 12, 2007)

I dunno about all that, but I spent some time last night showing one of my students that the motion of Captured Twigs was not much more than Deflecting Hammer done on the 3:00-9:00 line verses the 7:30-1:30 line....


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 12, 2007)

bushidomartialarts said:


> question brought up in class last night:
> 
> deflecting hammer has us step back with the left foot and block away from our center in response to a front kick.
> 
> ...


You can ride and not cross your original center line on both techs.
Sean


----------

